# Use old Christmas cards



## debodun (Dec 12, 2014)

To those board members that still snail mail Christmas cards, do you buy new cards every year, or do you use "leftovers" from previous years?

I inherited so many boxes of cards, I will never use them all, so why buy more even if it is tacky to use old cards?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife cuts up last years cards and places them on this years gifts..


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2014)

My great-aunt used to do that - she made gift tags out of old cards.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 12, 2014)

We pretty much use all of the Christmas cards we have each year, so we buy a new box. Actually, we do both.......mail out and pick some online and send.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought new ones this year again, we only send out a dozen or so, so we have plenty of partial boxes of nice cards left in the house.  I promised myself that next year I will start to send out the older ones, so they aren't wasted.  They cost too much to toss in the trash, and money doesn't grow on trees, as mom would say.


----------



## Prairie dog (Dec 12, 2014)

The nursing homes use them as crafts.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 12, 2014)

I do a bit of both; new cards, and cards left over; so I don't have to buy very many.
i recycle all my received cards..


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't send out cards anymore, but when I did  use the leftovers.  I'll bet no one will remember or care.  I write a nice letter along with the card.


----------

